
Martin Shkreli is buying websites associated with the names of journalists - justin66
http://www.businessinsider.com/martin-shkreli-journalists-domain-name-custom-2017-8
======
mankash666
Someone please tell the journalists how to search for domains related to him
[1]. Scores are currently available. Using his last name first opens up the
coveted .Com [2]

[1]:
[https://iwantmyname.com/?domain=Martinshkreli](https://iwantmyname.com/?domain=Martinshkreli)

[2]:
[https://iwantmyname.com/?domain=shkreliMartin](https://iwantmyname.com/?domain=shkreliMartin)

------
devopsproject
“When you tear out a man's tongue, you are not proving him a liar, you're only
telling the world that you fear what he might say.” -grrm

Attacking the media seems to be really popular these days. What is Martin
afraid of?

~~~
davymac
Ugh. I hate to be the guy to defend him, but watch a YouTube video of the guy.
He's just a troll. He doesn't hate poor people. He hates the media... I don't
really want to explain why but there's a video of him talking to an 18 yr old
kid and it became obvious he wasn't evil, he's just a dick for sport to people
that want to make him look evil. I put down my pitchfork at that point.

~~~
JeremyBanks
This is morally absurd. He is "a dick for sport" to say the very least, and is
entirely unmoved to the harm he causes other. Having an ironic affectation
doesn't somehow mean you're not evil, it just means you aren't willing to
directly face how bad you are. Many people we describe as evil are similar and
it earns him no slack.

~~~
setr
I'm not aware of any harm he caused; the $600 medicine thing could have harmed
the uninsured I suppose, but being uninsured already means you'll get fucked
by any medical bills anyways. So the fucked stay fucked, and he didn't change
much to that equation. Afaik no, or few, new fucked people exist by that
action.

The event _should_ have brought attention to the absurd dependence on
insurance Americans have to have, and the fact that it gets worse by a
positive feedback loop (as insurance companies extend their "benefit" range,
the relevant market increases their price to make use it, so more people
_need_ to get insurance to see "proper" pricing, which means insurance now has
enough power/money to further increase their "benefits"). Afaik he just
participated in the feedback loop, but made no effort to affect it (nor should
he; its a macro-level government-scale problem)

~~~
GcVmvNhBsU
[http://www.teenvogue.com/story/online-harassment-lauren-
duca...](http://www.teenvogue.com/story/online-harassment-lauren-duca-thigh-
high-politics)

Read this article. Seriously. Ignoring any potential "actual" harm his
business practices may have inflicted, he is a toxic person who doesn't care
what his effects his trolling has in the real world. He's inspiring people to
threaten and harass people online. Someone took pizzagate seriously enough to
act on it in the real world - how long until someone does the same here and
shows up at Lauren's or her parent's house, or actually rapes her?

------
rakshithbekal
I dont understand, if he didn't do anything illegal what is the problem? It
only brings light on the laws that made it happen right?

~~~
rrobukef
There's still a difference between legal and ethical. There's also a
difference between innocent now and slander later. The potential for abuse is
real.

